# Bolens Price Sheet



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Just to show what your money bought back in 67-68. This is the first of six pages. Not sure how legdible it is. It also gives the model #'s for attachments so if you need to know if something will fit you can check here.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 6


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the piece of history.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Where did you find this ???

I want to place my order for the 3 point hitch for a 1250 = $18.00.  
or how about the Johnson Loader for $550.00  
That is a great piece of history. Not only are the prices fun, the model
numbers for the attachments are great to have.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's the price sheet from when my father traded in his ride-a-matic for the 1050 around 67-68?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Notice the price of the 1250 $1500. That was a lot of money back in the mid-sixties. Average income was maybe $10.000?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I wish you told me you guys were going, I would have at least gotten
the $18.00 hitch.:furious: 

You have had the 67 1050 since day one, that's great.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Add $50.00 for the 26 x 12 x 12's (If it looks good...)


----------

